# deck problem craftsman 917.270722



## bigbobh (Jun 6, 2012)

I swapped out one of my mandrels and took off deck to make it easier anyway when i got it back together lo and behold I had an extra part and narturally the deck does not work It is a rod just a little shorter than the clutch rod and shaped much like it and in the instructions for removing the deck and putting it back on there is no mention of this rod that I can see I have the clutch rod and the two rods on front of deck hooked up but I cannot for the life of me see where this last rod goes. Anyone got any ideas. Thanks
Bob Hennessey


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello bigbob, welcome to the tractor forum. 

It's the old _parts left over_ problem. It pays to take some pictures before you start a project. Go to searspartsdirect.com, and find a parts diagram illustrating the rod in question. Get the part number and hopefully a parts diagram and post it. Someone here will know where the spare rod goes.

Do you have any neighbors or friends with a Craftsman mower? Check where it fits on their mower.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Deck stabilizer rod. Should be a hole in the right side lift mount, and another hole in the rearend front support. I say right side sitting on the mower, or the chute side of the deck.


----------

